# University-level Tolkien Middle Earth suggestions?



## galapogosian (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm taking a college course, and I have a term project for 40% of my grade for which I plan to write fiction set in Middle Earth. 

What I'm looking for are areas within Middle Earth mythology which have room for elaboration (or have not been explored). What that means is- I haven't read much beyond The Hobbit and the trilogy, and I need some space to work in that I can tie in, but that I don't have to read a ton to get started. 

I'm not trying to skip the research, but I want to start writing ASAP, because this is due in December. While I'm not writing a novel, I hope to make it 50-100 pages.

Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow, that sounds like a cool project lol. Unfortunately I don't have any ideas atm, but I hope someone helps you out.  You could also try asking this same question on other Tolkien forums, if you haven't already.


----------



## Azrubêl (Sep 3, 2017)

You gotta read the Silmarillion before being able to expand successfully much, because LOTR and The Hobbit are more like stories within the mythology, and the Silmarillion actually describes the mythology, from the beginning to the end of it.

But actually, if you want to write something in the Third Age and only read one book, you should start with Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 4, 2017)

There are many 3rd age areas that are not fully explored: the elves in Lindon, the ranger communities, the men of Dale, the dwarves in the Blue Mountains or in the Iron Hills, etc. I often wonder what these other communities were like.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 4, 2017)

Starbrow said:


> There are many 3rd age areas that are not fully explored: the elves in Lindon, the ranger communities, the men of Dale, the dwarves in the Blue Mountains or in the Iron Hills, etc. I often wonder what these other communities were like.


A tale about Elrond's sons and the rangers would be awesome!  Also like your other ideas. 

Come to think about it, galapogosian, you could do a fic about the Lonely Mountain kingdom, either when Dain was king or back when Thror was ruler (like show his increasing greed).


----------



## Andy* (Sep 4, 2017)

A "history" of Bree ...or the history of family in Bree and how they interact with Shire folk , Rangers , The Old Forest etc ... Might be a fun short story.
Andy


----------



## Ingolmin (Sep 7, 2017)

Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales, also the Appendixes of the LOtr are a must for you or you wouldn't be able to elaborate properly and your work would become subject to unhealthy criticism. Also putting a story within the ages of Tolkien is easier then extending the ages yourself, it would be too tough to link the past to present in such a vast mythology. Third age is a good idea, first and second ages aren't!
By the way, all the best

Also it would be easier for you if you do not choose any one of Aragorn's line as the protagonist, it will become a hell of a difficult job to do the connections.


----------



## galapogosian (Sep 11, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I'm taking it all in as I expand my familiarity with the work.


----------



## Andy* (Sep 11, 2017)

Looking forward to hearing what you decided on....
Andy


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 12, 2017)

Andy* said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you decided on....
> Andy


Agreed! Please let us know what you decide on... I'm curious!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 20, 2018)

I guess we'll never find out how it went.

If someone else has something like this to do, I've always thought that Boromir's journey could make for an interesting, self-contained story.

Tolkien might have tackled it himself, had he had time; I have the impression he regretted not doing so. As he says in UT:

". . .the courage and hardihood required is not fully recognized in the narrative. . .".

Boromir might very likely have had one or more brushes with Dunlendings: the Great North-South Road passes the border of Dunland.

And he lost his horse at the Fords of Tharbad; that seems to be due to the difficulty of the crossing, but there's another possibility: if "whole wagonloads of stuff" were being shipped regularly from the Shire to Orthanc, Tharbad was the logical place, in fact probably the only possible place, to cross the Gwathlo. Given the peril of the fords, I've wondered how this was done, and speculate that a ferry was constructed, possibly just above the fords. Would Boromir have tried to cross this way, through negotiation or force of personality? Did he dare the fords, in order to avoid them?

There's also the opportunity to describe the great ruins of Tharbad, itself an interesting subject.

Now that I think about it, I'd be surprised if someone hasn't already done this somewhere.

I come back here to add another possible scenario: assuming there _was_ a ferry, that, due to their fear of water, would be the logical place for the Nazgul to cross.

I can imagine a story in which the protagonist is a Dunlending, one of the ferry crew, carrying the anger and resentment of his people against the "Strawheads", and therefore in sympathy with the alliance with Saruman.

But then the Nazgul appear. What would be his reaction?

Would he, for instance, confronted with pure and naked evil in its "mythological" form, realize that he was helping the wrong side? Would he perhaps become one of those "travelers from the south", showing up at Bree in time to meet Frodo & Company?

Heh -- would he indeed have been distrustful of the squint-eyed fellow who had somehow attached himself to the party?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 6, 2018)

My recommendation is to read _Unfinished Tales _and the_ Silmarillion. 
_
I am drawn to the story of the realm of the Dúnedain Kingdom of Arnor (the North Kingdom). It has a long history of ups and downs. After the death of King Eärendur in T.A. 861 Arnor is divided by his sons into three sub-kingdoms: Arthedain, Rhudaur and Cardolan.

There is much left unexamined by Tolkien that you can piece together but it will take reading. But you have six months!

As you research this story you will quickly realize you can take it in many different directions and have a choice of subject matter. The War with Angmar, the Seige of Rivendell, the desendents of Isildur, the Dúnedain and the Barrow Downs, the Old Forest, the possibilities are amazing.

Just my two cents. It sounds like amazing fun. Good luck to you!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jun 6, 2018)

Good ideas, Ithilethiel, but I'm afraid you're a little off about the time frame -- look at the date of the OP.


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 6, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Good ideas, Ithilethiel, but I'm afraid you're a little off about the time frame -- look at the date of the OP.



Haha I wonder how he did. I'll blame it on being crossed eyed and exhausted. Well if there's anyone else out there... maybe I should take my own advice. Once I'm thru the mess I'm in now... I keep trying to talk other ppl into it. Hmmmmm..

Thanks. I'm bad about dates and distances. Everything is 4 feet or a mile...lol


----------



## Halasían (Jun 7, 2018)

Ithilethiel said:


> My recommendation is to read _Unfinished Tales _and the_ Silmarillion.
> _
> I am drawn to the story of the realm of the Dúnedain Kingdom of Arnor (the North Kingdom). It has a long history of ups and downs. After the death of King Eärendur in T.A. 861 Arnor is divided by his sons into three sub-kingdoms: Arthedain, Rhudaur and Cardolan.



The tale of Arnor, Arthedaun, Cardolan, Rhuadur, the Dunedain Rangers, Bree, and by extension, the Shire is my favourite part of the Lore! Much of my roleplaying and fanfic story writing is based here and expands on the history of Arnor.



Ithilethiel said:


> There is much left unexamined by Tolkien that you can piece together but it will take reading. But you have six months!
> 
> As you research this story you will quickly realize you can take it in many different directions and have a choice of subject matter. The War with Angmar, the Seige of Rivendell, the desendents of Isildur, the Dúnedain and the Barrow Downs, the Old Forest, the possibilities are amazing.
> 
> Just my two cents. It sounds like amazing fun. Good luck to you!



I will add to this the second age war with Sauron by the elves and Numenor, and the Numenorean history. Granted the details the good professor left us were a bit summarised, but the reading of Aladorion and Erendis is one of my favourite shorts!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jun 7, 2018)

Halasían said:


> The tale of Arnor, Arthedaun, Cardolan, Rhuadur, the Dunedain Rangers, Bree, and by extension, the Shire is my favourite part of the Lore! Much of my roleplaying and fanfic story writing is based here and expands on the history of Arnor.
> 
> 
> 
> I will add to this teh second age war with Sauron by teh elves and Numenor, and the Numenorean history. Granted the details the good professor left us were a bit summarised, but the readig of Aladorion and Erendis is one of my favourite shorts!



Hi again Halasían. Have you posted any of your fanfic here? I'd enjoy reading it as it is also one of my favorite subjects of Lore, as you can tell.

Now I'm glad I messed up and replied to the OP post-shelf life. Thx...


----------

